# Craftsman Snow Blower 536.887990, made 11/2002, how to adjust skids and scraper???



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Been using this for 8 years and now I'm hitting the expansion joints on my driveway real hard all of a sudden. I think the side skids wore down and I'm not sure how to adjust the side skids and the rear scraper plate behind the front blades. Any tips on this? Just want some kind of guide to go by?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it would probably be better to replace the skids if they are worn out, the scraper bar too. check the bucket under the skids to make sure you are not wearing it out also. see if armor skids has a set for your machine


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, I'll take a loot again. Now, the side skids are adjustable, and there is plenty of metal left on them, so I can just losen the bolts and adjust them down more, right?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

set a paint stick under the scraper bar then loosen the skids and re set them if you are banging into every crack in the drive way the armor skids would be a big improvement for that. I've got a spot on my walkway where the tree root has raised the pavement just over half an inch and the armor skids glide over it like its smooth pavement, until the wheels hit it I forget its there


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks again. So, I'm assuming it's the skids that are getting caught on the higher sections of pavement (expansion joints can vary in height), and these armor skids sound like a good investment to fix this. Haven't looked them up yet, but that would make life easier. Thanks for the top on the paint stick! I'll report back on the next snow.


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Also, this video seems pretty good telling how to adjust scraper bar and skids. Do you have a place your recommend for a new scraper? I think mine is getting pretty small.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you could try sears parts direct, ebay or amazon for your scraper bar. the scraper bars on my toro two stage machines were all good and all the skids were replaced with armor skids except the 824 which has a set of micah II skids on it


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Sears shows the scraper bar (blade) Part #: 760660E701 available for $28


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

After looking closer, I could see the scraper bar on my 29" craftsman slid up almost level with the bucket (the bolts got loose and slid up). I tuned it around the opposite way and can use the good side, but it has a square edge. I guess I just mount it that way since I bet when it was new, both sides were a square edge?


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok, I flipped around the scraper bar, and it's like brand new on the other side. I then also turned the side skids upside down, see pics. I'm guessing this is how they looked when they were new and rounded?


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok, so, I'm going to need new skids. Anyone know which armor skids for my model? 536.887990

Don't seem to see it listed here:

Make & Model Chart


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You could measure the distance between the mounting bolts and order the correct skids from the order page, below.

Snowblower Skids Ordering/Information Links


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll ha


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

jtclays said:


> I'll have to look up the skids, they're Murray (MA parts suffix). You have lost the ground engaging beveled edge.


Ahh, i think so. What I did was flipped them upside down and swapped sides... See the pics I just added on the first page, I edited my last post on first page... Wondering if I can fix what I have.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I thin


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

jtclays said:


> I think they got rid of the Kindergarten engineered stamped skids and this is the new replacement (2nd graders cad designed them).
> The ones I ordered from SBS were ASE2475-A (2 1/2" centers)
> *Murray Craftsman (2 Pack) Replacement Skid Height Adjustment # 1740912BMYP-2pk
> Original skid plates were 762376-853 (or add MA at the end)
> ...


Wow! Those look like a big upgrade over stock and are only $13! Those are the exact one you have, or this is what they replaced yours with? Thank these will be ok over my expansions?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I got


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like you got her done just right... A suggestion for you, if you have nice interlocking pavers or nice smooth concrete like me..... To prevent the skids from scratching the crap out of it.......

I placed pieces of old used snowmobile slider track over them so they do not scrape and leave scratches..!! Just round off the ends so they don't get caught.

Glad you got her going again.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

...and if you have a crappy driveway and/or sidewalks the Armor skids glide over them nicely, on the negative side (I have these on my 10 HP Craftsman) the skids can cause the machine to ride up on packed snow or that crap the snow plow leaves in front of your driveway!


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Jason B said:


> jtclays said:
> 
> 
> > I think they got rid of the Kindergarten engineered stamped skids and this is the new replacement (2nd graders cad designed them).
> ...


Well it seems those won't fit mine. I guess I shoulda measured first. I can only fit one bolt in. Mine holes are 2" on center, not 2.5". See pics. I tightened the one bolt tight but don't know if it will be good enough. 

I hope the one that fits is as big as these length wise. Maybe you can help me find them again?



































- front bolt only on...

EDIT, ok, was able to look up the one mine are supposed to have and it's the same exact one my machine came with, no improved redesign:










More money and much less beefy:


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

drill a new hole


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I took a little different track on the Searsasaurus. It came with some 'roller' skids on it, round pieces of metal bolted to the sides of the auger house - worthless. I bought the longest skids I could find from the vendor here that had a vertical mounting slot in the middle (in my case it was 5 slots). I set the blower up on some paint sticks, aligned the center slot to the hole in the auger housing and aligned a piece of 1/8"x1" flat steel. I marked the hole and drilled the corresponding hole. Measuring from the hole the other way I added another 1/8" - 3/16" and cut it off then made another just like it.


I bolted it together and snugged up the bolt with a self locking nut. It allows the skid to articulate on uneven surfaces like old concrete yet prevents the bucket from dropping below your defined depth.


I think I may have a picture of how I did it on the site here somewhere if you search on Searsasaurus. Hope that helps.


----------

